# Carburetor for 922003



## Strangebrew (Feb 19, 2019)

I'm having a hard time locating a new carburetor for my old 5hp Ariens model 922003. I cannot find the engine model # on the unit, but I believe its original and according to the owners manual its a Tecumseh HSSK-50 67008. I'm looking for a part number for a new carb or any information that can assist me in finding a replacement part.


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

use this site to help u narrow down ur search , also has great info on carbs.
any 5hp carb for tecumseh will suffice, just match up to what yours looks like
use Tecumseh HSSK-50 as your seach info on buying one

Tecumseh Carburetor Manufacturing Numbers


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

Why replace? Rebuild what you have and *KNOW* you have the right one!


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Try 632107 or 640084b


----------



## tlshawks (Feb 9, 2018)

FYI 922003 is a 20" bucket model #. If you have a 5HP tractor, that I believe should be a 922008 (1974) or 922014 (1975). The tractor data sticker should be near the left lower handebar and if the sticker is gone, the data should be stamped there also.

I'd search for a replacement via the engine data. Make sure it looks exactly like the carb you got already, is an adjustable carb etc.


----------



## Strangebrew (Feb 19, 2019)

Thanks for all your feedback - very much appreciated! 

My father in-law gave this snowblower to me so I would really like to keep it, however I am not mechanically inclined, so I am relying on a small engine tech to do the repairs. He informs it can't be rebuilt, and he's unable to locate the part # so I am doing the legwork to try and figure this out. Kind of like finding a needle in a haystack so far.

I confirmed bucket # is 922003 and tractor # is 922008 (serial #011608) - both stickers still on the unit. However, I cannot find the engine data on the unit.


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

The link that Vinny has will lead you to the carb your looking for - you need to get the numbers off the carb itself...... then match it up. they can be rebuilt if it's not to corroded or gunked up.... but it's easier and cheaper to just swap it out with one of the China made replacements on Ebay. I have swapped out dozens of them. Just pay attention to the choke configuration - most times you will have to swap the choke levers from the old one to the new one..... otherwise order a rebuild kit and do the best you can cleaning it. I think you got a lazy tech from the sound of it..... if they stock kits for most carbs he could stare and compare with the stuff he has. There aren't that many different configurations....


Here's my guess - https://www.ebay.com/itm/Carburetor...839463?hash=item41d86c21e7:g:CoUAAOSwETJaKQqw
OR https://www.ebay.com/itm/new-Tecums...DkAAMXQDjhQ7r4b:sc:USPSFirstClass!52405!US!-1


----------



## SimplicitySolid22 (Nov 18, 2018)

*640084B is my bet!!!!! 
*

*https://www.amazon.com/Oregon-50-642-Carburetor-Replacement-Tecumseh/dp/B004HU8ORU/ref=sr_1_5?s=lawn-garden&ie=UTF8&qid=1550681979&sr=1-5&keywords=50-642*

*Per Oregon website this cross references to these Tecumseh carbs.:*


* Tecumseh * 1099, 1432, 632334, 632334A, 640084B


And fits these Tecumseh Engines:


Tecumseh 5145 Mfg. No., 5285 Mfg. No., 640084A-TEC, 640084B-TEC, HM80-155001J, HM80-155001K, HM80-155001L, HM80-155001M, HM80-155013J, HM80-155015J, HM80-155022J, HM80-155022L, HM80-155022M, HM80-155128J, HM80-155132J, HM80-155169J, HM80-155186J, HM80-155198J, HM80-155206J, HM80-155206K, HM80-155207J, HM80-155209J, HM80-155209K, HM80-155209L, HM80-155209M, HM80-155209N, HM80-155209P, HM80-155212J, HM80-155212M, HM80-155233J, HM80-155237J, HM80-155241J, HM80-155241K, HM80-155242J, HM80-155245J, HM80-155246J, HM80-155247J, HM80-155248J, HM80-155249J, HM80-155254J, HM80-155255J, HM80-155271J, HM80-155271K, HM80-155273J, HM80-155273K, HM80-155273L, HM80-155273M, HM80-155274J, HM80-155275J, HM80-155276J, HM80-155276K, HM80-155277J, HM80-155277K, HM80-155277L, HM80-155278J, HM80-155279J, HM80-155279K, HM80-155280J, HM80-155280K, HM80-155281J, HM80-155282J, HM80-155282K, HM80-155282L, HM80-155282M, HM80-155283J, HM80-155283K, HM80-155283L, HM80-155284J, HM80-155291K, HM80-155291L, HM80-155291M, HM80-155291N, HM80-155291P, HM80-155292K, HM80-155292L, HM80-155293K, HM80-155293L, HM80-155294K, HM80-155296K, HM80-155297K, HM80-155298K, HM80-155298L, HM80-155298M, HM80-155298N, HM80-155298P, HM80-155307L, HM80-155308L, HM80-155308M, HM80-155308N, HM80-155308P, HM80-155309L, HM80-155309M, HM80-155309N, HM80-155309P, HM80-155310L, HM80-155310M, HM80-155310N, HM80-155310P, HM80-155311L, HM80-155311M, HM80-155311N, HM80-155311P, HM80-155312L, HM80-155312M, HSSK50-67261U, HSSK50-67385T, HSSK50-67385U, HSSK50-67386T, HSSK50-67388S, HSSK50-67389S, HSSK50-67390S, HSSK50-67391S, HSSK50-67392S, HSSK50-67393S, HSSK50-67393T, HSSK50-67393U, HSSK50-67394S, HSSK50-67394T, HSSK50-67394U, HSSK50-67395S, HSSK50-67395T, HSSK50-67396S, HSSK50-67397S, HSSK50-67398S, HSSK50-67399S, HSSK50-67400S, HSSK50-67401S, HSSK50-67402T, HSSK50-67402U, HSSK50-67403S, HSSK50-67403T, HSSK50-67403U, HSSK50-67404S, HSSK50-67404T, HSSK50-67404U, HSSK50-67405S, HSSK50-67406S, HSSK50-67407S, HSSK50-67408S, HSSK50-67409S, HSSK50-67409T, HSSK50-67410S, HSSK50-67410T, HSSK50-67410U, HSSK50-67411S, HSSK50-67411T, HSSK50-67415S, HSSK50-67416T, HSSK50-67416U, HSSK50-67417T, HSSK50-67417U, HSSK50-67417V, HSSK50-67418U, HSSK50-67419U, HSSK50-67420U, HSSK50-67421U, HSSK50-67422U, HSSK55-67501A, HSSK55-67501B, HSSK55-67501C, HSSK55-67502B, HSSK55-67502C, HSSK55-67503B, HSSK55-67504C, HSSK55-67505C, HSSK55-67506C, HSSK55-67507C, LH195SA-67385V, LH195SA-67386V, LH195SA-67387V, LH195SA-67394V, LH195SA-67403V, LH195SA-67405V, LH195SA-67416V, LH195SA-67417V, LH195SA-67418V, LH195SA-67419V, LH195SA-67420V, LH195SA-67422V, LH195SA-67424V, LH195SA-67427V, LH195SA-67428V, LH195SA-67429V, LH195SA-67430V, LH195SA-67431V, LH195SA-67432V, LH195SA-67433V, LH195SA-67434V, LH195SA-67435V, LH195SA-67437V, LH195SA-67438V, LH195SA-67440V, LH195SP-67427V, LH195SP-67501D, LH195SP-67504D, LH195SP-67508D, LH195SP-67510D, LH195SP-67511D, LH195SP-67512D, LH195SP-67513D, LH195SP-67514D, LH195SP-67517D, LH195SP-67518D, LH195SP-67519D, LH195SP-67520D, LH195SP-67521D, LH195SP-67522D, LH195SP-67523D, LH195SP-67524D, LH195SP-67525D, LH195SP-67526D, LH195SP-67527D, LH195SP-67528D, TEC-640084A, TEC-640084B


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

Looking at the Arien's parts manual for that vintage, the only 5HP engine used was the HS50-67008. Doing a search, I find that the service carb listed for that engine is a 631953 (listed by Jack's small engines as well as others). 



All the docs are there, you just need to find and use them . . .


----------



## Strangebrew (Feb 19, 2019)

The number on my carb is 433 3H29. When I look this up via the link that Vinny provided, I see that manufacture #433 corresponds to carb service # 632795A.


Thoughts?


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Do you have a primer bulb on the flywheel housing? The carb 632795 has a primer bulb on it which means it's a lawnmower carb? only because I've never seen a primer bulb on the carb on a snowblower. If you have a primer bulb on the flywheel housing then this may not be the original carb.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

That 632795A looks more like a summer carb with the built in primer button. You wouldn't be able to get to the primer under the carb cover.

I'd go with this one with a choke, typical snow king primer and it's adjustable. https://www.ebay.com/itm/Adjustable...282783581391?_trksid=p2385738.m4383.l4275.c10
That is if you don't want to rebuild the one you have.

.


----------



## Strangebrew (Feb 19, 2019)

There's no primer bulb on the flywheel housing so obviously this isn't the correct one.


I need to pick up the unit and take it to a different tech I think.


Thanks for all the advice.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Post where you live, there may be a SnowblowerForum.com tech that wants the business close to you.


----------



## tlshawks (Feb 9, 2018)

My HSSK50-67283N (80's era I believe, replacement engine, black in color) does indeed have a primer bulb. 

Not sure if a 70's era HSSK50's do though. I'd kinda doubt if made before say 1975 that it would, and would have the spring choke primer assembly instead.


----------



## enunez02 (Jan 1, 2021)

Strangebrew said:


> I'm having a hard time locating a new carburetor for my old 5hp Ariens model 922003. I cannot find the engine model # on the unit, but I believe its original and according to the owners manual its a Tecumseh HSSK-50 67008. I'm looking for a part number for a new carb or any information that can assist me in finding a replacement part.





Strangebrew said:


> I'm having a hard time locating a new carburetor for my old 5hp Ariens model 922003. I cannot find the engine model # on the unit, but I believe its original and according to the owners manual its a Tecumseh HSSK-50 67008. I'm looking for a part number for a new carb or any information that can assist me in finding a replacement part.


It's Tecumseh 631953. You just have to switch out the

choke shaft and the throttle Lever.


Strangebrew said:


> I'm having a hard time locating a new carburetor for my old 5hp Ariens model 922003. I cannot find the engine model # on the unit, but I believe its original and according to the owners manual its a Tecumseh HSSK-50 67008. I'm looking for a part number for a new carb or any information that can assist me in finding a replacement part.


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

Can I ask you where you ordered that carb from and what was the price?

I am looking for a Tecumseh H50 carb. The original carb has the following # stamped on it: # 116 8K2

The Tecumseh engine was manufactured mid year 1968 and is on an Ariens machine. The original carb is shot and I replaced it with a Chinese carb, but had to use the original throttle shaft on the new carb to make it work. I would like to get a back up carb, and if I can get an exact match to the original and a better quality I don't mind paying more than the $20 Chinese units.

Thanks


----------



## enunez02 (Jan 1, 2021)

Ziggy65 said:


> Can I ask you where you ordered that carb from and what was the price?
> 
> I am looking for a Tecumseh H50 carb. The original carb has the following # stamped on it: # 116 8K2
> 
> ...


It took me a long time to find this Carburetor. Sometimes I used those cheap chinese ones and gotten away with it. This Machine has been so good to me I didn't want to put anything but original. The guys at from the ebay photo confirmed fitment but it was a lot of researching. The original carb has Lauson/Tecumseh Numbers. The new Tecumseh is exact carbon copy.


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

enunez02 said:


> It took me a long time to find this Carburetor. Sometimes I used those cheap chinese ones and gotten away with it. This Machine has been so good to me I didn't want to put anything but original. The guys at from the ebay photo confirmed fitment but it was a lot of researching. The original carb has Lauson/Tecumseh Numbers. The new Tecumseh is exact carbon copy.
> View attachment 172996


Thank you,

I will check on E bay, based on my research my original carb #116 8K2 converts to Tecumseh part # 631 827. 

Have to be thorough, as I don't want to end up with the wrong carb or a Chinese knock off that is priced at $60.00 instead of $15.00

For the price the Chinese carbs are a good value, it's just that you can't trust what the seller's state. I have seen 3 different style carbs advertised for the H50 engine, and none are an exact replacement. Usually have to use parts from the old carb to make them work.


----------



## enunez02 (Jan 1, 2021)

Ziggy65 said:


> Thank you,
> 
> I will check on E bay, based on my research my original carb #116 8K2 converts to Tecumseh part # 631 827.
> 
> ...


Goodluck!!!


----------

